# Thinking of going to Culinary school (George Brown), need advice.



## bodo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I am 23 going on 24 and have almost made my mind up about going to culinary school. 

I have been working various jobs since leaving highschool, and want to make a change into a career. I did not attend university because I had no idea what I wanted to do, and didn't want to take out a substantial loan just to drop out or follow a different career path. 

After a lot of thought I have made up my mind that being a cook/chef is something I would really enjoy, regardless of the low pay and long hours. 

My girlfriend went to the Pennsylvania Culinary Institute and my cousin cooked at a couple restaurants in Toronto. Both ended up leaving for various reasons. After talking to them I have a fairly good perspective of the work and hours it takes to succeed at this job (if you don't go corporate), so I am defiantly not going in there thinking I will be the next Gordon Ramsey (if I even watched the show). 

That being said, I have a few question I feel others could answer much better and would very much appreciate some knowledge and advice on these subjects. 

1. I will be 24 by the time I attend school. Although I am reminded how young I am at my current job every single day, I still feel old compared to many who attend culinary school (17-18). Would going at my age still be beneficial? Or am I a bit too old already. 

2. The program I am looking at attending is the Culinary Management co-op Diploma Apprenticeship Program at George Brown in Toronto. It is the only program they offer outside of pre-employment baking where you don't already need to be a registered apprentice with a Chef sponsor. 

I was wonder if this program seems like a good way to get my foot in the door as a cook, or is it a waste of time and money. I have heard lots of good things about George Brown, and also some negative. I am afraid I will end up going for two years and leave without a chance at a job or much skills. 

3. For those familar with George Brown, how competitive is it to gain a spot in a program. I know in many schools so long as you make the pre-req and pay you are in. I am not sure if thats the case with George Brown, and don't want to bank all my hopes on a single program if there is a good chance I won't get in (I meet all the Pre-req's, have the money etc..). 

Those are my main questions. Thanks for any tips or advice you can give.


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

never too old. thats all i need to say. If you have the desire to cook, then you need to follow that desire. if you need inspiration; my school has excepted men and women who are almost twice my age. but you dont need to go to school, try it out before you turn 24, dip your toes in. start small in a local restaurant, doing whatever you can. cause thats probably what you'll start out anyway.


----------

